# Laptop no enciende después de cambiar pila cmos



## Luigiexe3 (Ago 18, 2022)

Desde hace varios meses quise volver a encender una vieja laptop Compaq nx6320, en el pasado encendía solo que un día me daba el error de hora y fecha no configurada y cuando le puse batería cmos nueva a la laptop la laptop simplemente dejo de encender y solo encendía el led de carga por unos segundos


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 18, 2022)

Tiene jumper de configuracion?
Esta bien colocada la pila?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2022)

Quita la batería a ver si vuelve a ir. Verifica que la pusiste con la polaridad correcta.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 18, 2022)

Esos cheches enciende igual con pila o sin pila...


----------



## miborbolla (Ago 18, 2022)

Verificar si esta seleccionada la unidad de disco duro correspondiente  para el arranque, entrando al setup con la tecla de funcion *F10*


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2022)

Verifica que no moviste ningún conector ni nada cuando cambiaste la pila.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 19, 2022)

Muchas posibilidades incluso si esta mal o movida la memoria RAM hace que no buteé, no hace nada


----------



## Luigiexe3 (Ago 19, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Tiene jumper de configuracion?
> Esta bien colocada la pila?


Acabo de revisar todo, la pila está bien colocada, el disco está seleccionado


Scooter dijo:


> Verifica que no moviste ningún conector ni nada cuando cambiaste la pila.


Fíjate que yo no moví absolutamente nada aunque pude notar que dónde iba la pila estaba conectado el micrófono, le pregunté a mi hermana que era dueña antiguamente de ella y dijo que la había llevado a un técnico hace mucho tiempo


----------



## julian403 (Ago 19, 2022)

Me parecer raro que la pila tenga un conector y no esté el socket de la pila en la placa de la mother. No queda otra que ver que modelo de placa es y buscar el diagrama, de ahi medir para ver que está pasando, empezando por ver las tensiones de las fuentes.


----------



## Luigiexe3 (Ago 19, 2022)

julian403 dijo:


> Me parecer raro que la pila tenga un conector y no esté el socket de la pila en la placa de la mother. No queda otra que ver que modelo de placa es y buscar el diagrama, de ahi medir para ver que está pasando, empezando por ver la





julian403 dijo:


> Me parecer raro que la pila tenga un conector y no esté el socket de la pila en la placa de la mother. No queda otra que ver que modelo de placa es y buscar el diagrama, de ahi medir para ver que está pasando, empezando por ver las tensiones de las fuentes.


Es a lo que no quería llegar por eso trato de buscar otras soluciones, cabe a aclarar que la laptop no enciende al tener la pila conectada pero si se la retiro entra a la BIOS sin problemas y me vuelve a mostrar el error " Time & date not set"


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 19, 2022)

julian403 dijo:


> Me parecer raro que la pila tenga un conector y no esté el socket de la pila en la placa de la mother.



Si no tienes experiencia *SI*, para los que hemos desarmado miles es normal y ya les digo que *NO* es la pila.


----------



## analogico (Ago 19, 2022)

y si la pila no es la pila correcta
tratándose de algo antiguo puede que la pila no sea un modelo estándar

compara la pila vieja con la nueva


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 19, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> y si la pila no es la pila correcta
> tratándose de algo antiguo puede que la pila no sea un modelo estándar
> 
> compara la pila vieja con la nueva



Son iguales todas. Puede variar su tamaño lo que mas o menos corriente, pero la tensión es la mismo.


----------



## analogico (Ago 19, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Son iguales todas. Puede variar su tamaño lo que mas o menos corriente, pero la tensión es la mismo.


si, casi siempre son  pilas comunes con un  cable, pero tratándose de  una laptop  antigua, no esta demas verificar que la polaridad sea la misma


----------



## Luigiexe3 (Ago 19, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> y si la pila no es la pila correcta
> tratándose de algo antiguo puede que la pila no sea un modelo estándar
> 
> compara la pila vieja con la nueva


Pila cr2025 exactamente igual a la anterior


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2022)

Mediste el voltaje de la pila nueva ?


----------



## Luigiexe3 (Ago 19, 2022)

Para que medirlo si son nuevas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2022)

Y si son nuevas pero viejas ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 19, 2022)

julian403 dijo:


> Me parecer raro que la pila tenga un conector y no esté el socket de la pila en la placa de la mother.


Hay mother que llevan una pila mediante cable y conector. No siempre va en un socket


----------



## unmonje (Ago 19, 2022)

Luigiexe3 dijo:


> Para que medirlo si son nuevas


Si las pilas estuvieron 8 años en la estantería del negocio que te las vendió, o las uso antes de venderte las, puede que ya estén viejas.   🤣  Se ve que no es comerciante.


----------



## Luigiexe3 (Ago 19, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Si las pilas estuvieron 8 años en la estantería del negocio que te las vendió, o las uso antes de venderte las, puede que ya estén viejas.   🤣  Se ve que no es comercian


Pues yo las veo bien, la fecha.de fabricacion es de 2021 y me da el voltaje correcto y aqune estuvieran usadas y no tuvieran corriente no sucedería este problema y simple me saldría otra vez el error de Time & date not set  como si no tuviera la pila


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2022)

Yo voto porque moviste algo al cambiar la pila.


----------



## Luigiexe3 (Ago 20, 2022)

Posiblemente pero ya venía con algunos cables desconectados y sueltos antes de abrirla, me encargue de eso buscando el diagrama de la motherboard pero aún así la tuve que desarmar toda por qué el técnico le puso la pila donde no era


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2022)

Luigiexe3 dijo:


> Posiblemente pero ya venía con algunos cables desconectados y sueltos antes de abrirla, me encargue de eso buscando el diagrama de la motherboard pero aún así la tuve que desarmar toda por qué el técnico le puso la pila donde no era


¿Y lo dices ahora?
Yo hubiera esperado un mes por lo menos para mantener el suspense y tenernos distraídos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2022)

Y despues tenemos que aguantar las quejas en el hilo de catarsis.
Mods....cierren la puerta y apaguen la luz !!!!


----------



## Luigiexe3 (Ago 20, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y lo dices ahora?
> Yo hubiera esperado un mes por lo menos para mantener el suspense y tenernos distraídos.


XD


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y despues tenemos que aguantar las quejas en el hilo de catarsis.
> Mods....cierren la puerta y apaguen la luz !!!!


Oe denme soluciones no mas problemas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2022)

Luigiexe3 dijo:


> Oe denme soluciones no mas problemas


Flaco, esto es un foro y no un servicio técnico, así que eso de "denme soluciones" acá no cuenta por que participamos gratis y atendemos las consultas de puro buenos que somos.

Empezaste este tema hace tres días y ocultaste que alguien había quitado cables, que habían colgado la pila en cualquier conexión y que un "servicio técnico" había hecho cualquier verdura con las conexiones...y que vos habías tratado de "arreglarlas".

En esas condiciones, lo mejor que podés hacer para solucionar tu problema es tirar esa computadora a la mie@#$%& o bien, usarla sin que la fecha funcione...y listo.
Es lo mas que te podemos decir, por que luego del desastre que hicieron con ese motherboard habría que tomar mediciones basados en un esquema completo, pero como la computadora la tenés vos nosotros no podemos hacer nada más.....nada mas que perder el tiempo esperando que aparezcan nuevas situaciones que aún no has comentado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> usarla sin que la fecha funcione



Facebook no abre si la fecha no está actualizada


----------



## Nlrvana (Ago 20, 2022)

> el técnico le puso la pila donde no era



Todavía me estoy preguntando dónde pondría la pila... 

¿Vería el hueco donde estaba la vieja?


Me gusta


----------



## Luigiexe3 (Ago 20, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Flaco, esto es un foro y no un servicio técnico, así que eso de "denme soluciones" acá no cuenta por que participamos gratis y atendemos las consultas de puro buenos que somos.
> 
> Empezaste este tema hace tres días y ocultaste que alguien había quitado cables, que habían colgado la pila en cualquier conexión y que un "servicio técnico" había hecho cualquier verdura con las conexiones...y que vos habías tratado de "arreglarlas".
> 
> ...


No se enoje :v
Bueno al final lo resolví ctualizando la BIOS con una USB y el sistema operativo hirens boot que por suerte reconoció la USB, hay lo dejo por si alguien lo necesita si no les funciona con eso una de las primeras opciones sería instalar una nueva copia del sistema operativo si no pues la instalas Linux :V
Binomo


----------



## malesi (Ago 20, 2022)

Luigiexe3 dijo:


> No se enoje :v
> Bueno al final lo resolví ctualizando la BIOS con una USB y el sistema operativo hirens boot que por suerte reconoció la USB, hay lo dejo por si alguien lo necesita si no les funciona con eso una de las primeras opciones sería instalar una nueva copia del sistema operativo si no pues la instalas Linux :V
> Binomo


Pues en la foto no se te ve contento.


----------



## J2C (Ago 20, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Pues en la foto no se te ve contento.



Aparte que es mas fiero que pisar    descalzo !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2022)

Ese es Gaspi , viejo pconocido


----------



## unmonje (Ago 20, 2022)

Se intenta arreglar aparatos, pero milagros ni cerca estamos.  🥴


----------



## Luigiexe3 (Ago 21, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Aparte que es mas fiero que pisar    descalzo !!!


XD


----------

